# Need advice please!!!



## betrayed81 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ok where do i begin...been with my wife for more than 3 years dated for 1, our marriage was great for almost a year and then we started having problems.. we have a 2 little gurls together one is 17 months the other 3 and the one thats three i raised from a baby even though shes not mine i feel like she is because her ex dont wanna see her soo... anyways she started lying to me alot and being less involved in our marriage we went through spells where we would fight and she would go stay with her mom for a few days then come back and we did that for awhile till i found out she was talkin to some dude named mike she new from her old highschool it was a huge fight n she said she wouldnt talk to him anymore...heres the kicker! things started turnin around for us and she then got pregnant with our third kid but......she calls me like 2 months into her pregnancy sayin she lost it and came home actin weird long story short she didnt lose it my mom found out she had an abortion!!! we had a huge fight and she left and went and stayed with her mom. after a week apart we reconciled and she came back well the day after she came back she went 2 work forgot her cell here and guess who calls... the mike guy and i was pissed he told me she wouldnt leave him alone and she was textin him and everything else but he denied sleepin with her...well she admited to talkin to him and told me she thought she was in love with him wich really freaked me out and she begged me to stay with her and make it work naturally i did for my kids especially so i recently gave my life to god and we started going to church, things were fine and then she started her same thing and was actin weird so i checked her e mail while she was asleep and seen her and her mom was gettin divorce papers mailed to her moms house behind my back, i confronted her and she freaked out and left its been 3 weeks now since shes been gone and i talked to her yesterday and she said she wants the divorce and to leave her alone..........what do i do please some one give me sum advice let it go through or try to make it work???


----------



## betrayed81 (Dec 11, 2009)

she also doesnt want me seeing my stepdaughter and i think she is still talkin to that mike guy and lettin her ex see my stepdaughter wich he hasnt seen her since she has been 5 months old?


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

This is a truly toxic relationship for you. Leave her alone and worry about the kids now! (Just my opinion) As for the step-daughter unless you adopted her formally there is not much you can do about who the mom let's her see or not see. I know it hurts, but legally you don't have a leg to stand on.


----------

